# Topics > Related topics > Human–computer interaction, human–machine interface >  iMRK (intelligent Human-Robot Collaboration), Germany

## Airicist

Cooperation Project between DFKI RIC and Volkswagen AG (Smart Production Lab)

----------


## Airicist

iMRK (intelligent Human-Robot Collaboration)

Published on Jun 10, 2016




> This initial cooperation project between DFKI RIC and Volkswagen AG (Smart Production Lab) aims at creating the hardware and software basis for future work on the area of human-robot collaboration. The final robot demonstrator of this pilot project possesses multiple sensor modalities for the environment monitoring and is equipped with the ability for online collision-free dual-arm manipulation in a common human-robot workspace. Moreover, the robot can be controlled via simple human gestures.

----------

